# JUnits mit Audiofile



## SomeserIOs (27. Mrz 2016)

Hallo Community,

ich hocke hier grad wegen einem JUnit-Test-Programm und überlege was ich hier anstellen solIl um den JUnit-Test erfolgreich auszuführen.

In der JUnit habe ich 

import org.junit.Test;
import static org.junit.Assert.assertEquals;

und

nun muss man irgendwas im .java Code auffüllen damit der JUnit-Test ohne Errors abläuft....
ich gib mir grad schon alle Foren und youtube über diese JUnits.... ka....

danke im Voraus....


----------



## Saheeda (27. Mrz 2016)

Das mit den JUnit-Tests funktioniert normalerweise so: Du hast ne Testklasse und eine zugehörige "Produktivklasse":


```
public class MathematicTest {

    @Test
    public void testAdd() throws Exception {

        int numberA = 1;
        int numberB = 6;

        Mathematic classUnderTest = new Mathematic();
        int result = classUnderTest.add(numberA, numberB);
        assertEquals(7, result);
    }

}
```



```
public class Mathematic {

    public int add(final int a, final int b) {
        return a + b;
    }

}
```


Die Testklasse baut ein Testszenario mit Beispielwerten, ruft damit die Produktivklasse auf und überprüft, ob das richtige Ergebnis zurück kommt.

Was genau ist jetzt dein Problem? Genauer gesagt: Was hast du und was fehlt dir? Und was hat das mit Audio-Dateien zu tun?


----------



## SomeserIOs (27. Mrz 2016)

Hallo Saheeda,
danke für deine Rückmeldung.

Ich habe in meinem JUnits ein Objekt erstellt mit

AudioFile af = new Audifile();

Ich vermute das ich jetzt in der .java Datei in einer Methode diese dann "produktiv" wird...

Ich versuch mal jetzt konkreter zu sein ^^:

-falls ein neues Objekt in einer JUNit-Test erstellt wird, Welche Zusammenhänge gibt es da bez. der Methoden.

Meine Vermutung aus der C-Programmierung, dass ich Variablen bzw. Funktionen in der .java Datei aufrufen muss...

EDIT:
Hat lange gedauert, aber hab mir jetzt paar Java-Methoden für eine Stringanalyse gefunden (indexOf,lastIndexOf, valueOf, charAt, substring, trim)....

Meine Aufgabe ist es jetzt das ich ein Verzeichnis "parsen" soll und diese auch genau finden.... bin grad dabei ...


EDIT2:
AudioFile: hab ich als Methode da um einen Mediaplayer zu programmieren...


----------



## JStein52 (27. Mrz 2016)

SomeserIOs hat gesagt.:


> falls ein neues Objekt in einer JUNit-Test erstellt wird, Welche Zusammenhänge gibt es da bez. der Methoden.


Wie @Saheeda erklärt hat: du hast eine Testklasse deren Aufgabe es ist die Methoden der zu testenden Klasse mit den gewünschten Parametern aufzurufen ! Sind dies Klassenmethoden muss dazu vorher kein Objekt dieser Klasse erzeugt werden, ansonsten natürlich schon. Und durch wiederholte Aufrufe der Methoden mit verschiedenen Parametern sollte im Idealfall jeder Pfad im Code der zu testenden Methode durchlaufen werden.


----------

